# Aloha from Copenhagen (DK)



## MMMusic (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey fellow composers.

I'm a 22 year musicologist from Copenhagen, who buy way too many virtual instruments !!! as all of you guys probably do too  .

I'm trying to get into business in Denmark, and am organized in Young Danish Film Composers - so if any Danes are around, check out http://www.ungefilmkomponister.dk.

Apparently something's wrong with the audioplayer on my homepage, buy you are welcome to drop by at http://www.MMMusic.dk

cheers

Mathias Madsen Munch (MMM)


----------



## artsoundz (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey, Mathias. Welcome! I have a friend who was just in Copenhagen.I hear it's wonderful wonderful.

Your music sounds very, very nice. You say you are a virutal Instrument aholic but most of your cues sound live-live strings?

Good luck on your new composers organization. Be sure to tell them about this place.


----------



## hbuus (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey 3M!

Welcome to VI Control 
Good to see another Dane here - we are a few already.

Best regards,
Henrik


----------



## JohnG (Feb 12, 2009)

we are always happy to see new additions to the Scandinavian membership!

Looking forward to hearing your music.


----------



## bryla (Feb 14, 2009)

Godt du fandt vej hertil også


----------

